# On demand not connecting CSR says its router ports?



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

I moved my new AT&T 2WIRE router/modem combo unit to where my HR22 is located so I could connect via an ethernet cable. After several attempts myself and then the tech in that area we were unable to have a successful connection. She then gave me an 800 number for another advanced tech with network services I think.

My question is she said I would need to first call my router mfg. and have them walk me thru opening a couple of ports that my router may be blocking. Does this sound like a common issue?

I did not want to spend an hour with AT&T to find out that is not the issue.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> I moved my new AT&T 2WIRE router/modem combo unit to where my HR22 is located so I could connect via an ethernet cable. After several attempts myself and then the tech in that area we were unable to have a successful connection. She then gave me an 800 number for another advanced tech with network services I think.
> 
> My question is she said I would need to first call my router mfg. and have them walk me thru opening a couple of ports that my router may be blocking. Does this sound like a common issue?
> 
> ...


My AT&T 2Wire needed nothing.
If you find that you need to call AT&T support, get transferred to tier/level 2 tech support. They're the ones that you can understand and resolve almost anything.
Also you might try a reboot of the router, by removing the power for a min or two.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Network Services does have ports that it uses that you would need to set up Port Forwarding on your router for, but as Network Services is not being used, that shouldn't be an issue.

Are you just trying to get VOD to work or is the receiver telling you that you don't even have an Internet connection?

- Merg


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, actually its not Network Services but the internet I am trying to connect to for my VOD. When I go thru the on screen set up it brings me to a page that shows the IP address, Subnet mask, etc. and under Network it say connected.

However, for Internet it say Not Connected (13).

I know my router/modem is fine since I have my home wi-fi set up and running and I even run a hard line from the router to my laptop to test it that way and it was fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Does the IP address match your network (typically 192.168.x.x)? If it is 169.x.x.x that means it is not getting the address from your router via DHCP. "Connected to network" doesn't necessarily mean that it really is working.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Does the IP address match your network (typically 192.168.x.x)? If it is 169.x.x.x that means it is not getting the address from your router via DHCP. "Connected to network" doesn't necessarily mean that it really is working.


I'll second Bob's post.

Quick question, do you have the MRV DECA setup or are you just using an ethernet cable? I'm wondering why a tech and a CSR would be helping you if you are just connecting using a ethernet cable as that is not supported by DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

FWIW, after my MRV/DECA install, I couldn't get On Demand channels through the guide. I was connected fine, all boxes showing up in my network routing table and through windows networking. I went to directv.com and then dialed up the on demand choices, choose record to receiver, and the website said something like, "must be connected to the internet." In that dialog box, there was a place to check that it was connected. I clicked that box and that night my receivers were then able to connect to On Demand. I don't know if that will help, but it did for me.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are using DECA do you have a DECA Router Adapter (DECA1MR0-01) connected to your Router?

Is the Green Light labeled NTWK on the DECA1MR0-01 Blinking?

Are all three Green Lights On?

If you are not using DECA then when you go to the directv.com and click on DOD you get a Pop Up Box that states "If you are aleady connected to the Internet, choose OK and continue recording. If not, Select an installation kit to set up your connection.". Click Ok and It will then Connect you to the Network for DOD as mentioned in the Post above.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

richierich said:


> If you are using DECA do you have a DECA Router Adapter (DECA1MR0-01) connected to your Router?
> 
> Is the Green Light labeled NTWK on the DECA1MR0-01 Blinking?
> 
> ...


I am not using anything other than my modem/router and an ethernet cable direct to my receiver. I went to DTV and could not find the DOD section where I would get a pop up you described in order to follow your directions?

I will note also from someone elses comment that when I looked at my IP address on my laptop at the time it was not the same as what my IP address was according to the MENU setup for the DOD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> I am not using anything other than my modem/router and an ethernet cable direct to my receiver. I went to DTV and could not find the DOD section where I would get a pop up you described in order to follow your directions?
> 
> I will note also from someone elses comment that when I looked at my IP address on my laptop at the time it was not the same as what my IP address was according to the MENU setup for the DOD.


Keying in on your last part about IPs, it sounds like this may be the problem.
The 2Wire [that I have here] sends out the 192.168.1.xxx. If your receiver is showing the 168.xxx.x.xxx type IP, then the two aren't connected/talking at all.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Keying in on your last part about IPs, it sounds like this may be the problem.
> The 2Wire [that I have here] sends out the 192.168.1.xxx. If your receiver is showing the 168.xxx.x.xxx type IP, then the two aren't connected/talking at all.


Yes, my DTV set up says my IP is 169.xxx.x.xxx (it says ok)

It also says Network is connected but Internet is Not Connected (13)

WhatsmyIPaddress says my current IP via my laptop is like 72.xxx.xxx.xxx

I agree two different IP's is not right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> Yes, my DTV set up says my IP is 169.xxx.x.xxx (it says ok)
> 
> It also says Network is connected but Internet is Not Connected (13)
> 
> ...


That IP [on the receiver] is being generated by the receiver and not being sent by your 2Wire. 
Try resetting the network defaults and then go through the "connect now" option. This should pull the IP from the router.
Since you have a 2Wire, I know you can go in an reserve and IP by MAC address [under advanced]. Doing this lets the receiver stay in "auto" [and always work after a reset defaults] and yet you can pick the IP for it in the router.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

mike62 said:


> Yes, my DTV set up says my IP is 169.xxx.x.xxx (it says ok)
> 
> It also says Network is connected but Internet is Not Connected (13)
> 
> ...


See my comments in post #5.

The 72.xxx.xxx.xxx address is probably the address assigned by your ISP to your connection. This will also show up as the WAN address in your router's status page. The 192.168.xxx.xxx addresses are assigned by your router (via DHCP or a static setup) to devices in your local network and Network Address translation is used to allow the devices to contact the internet.

If your receiver cannot receive an address via DHCP, it will self-assign a 169.xxx.xxx.xxx address. This will allow DECA to be used for MRV between DVRs and receivers even if you don't have a router or internet connection, but On Demand, Media Share, Directv2PC, etc., won't work that way.

Does the router show that is is connected to any devices other than your receiver?


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> See my comments in post #5.
> 
> The 72.xxx.xxx.xxx address is probably the address assigned by your ISP to your connection. This will also show up as the WAN address in your router's status page. The 192.168.xxx.xxx addresses are assigned by your router (via DHCP or a static setup) to devices in your local network and Network Address translation is used to allow the devices to contact the internet.
> 
> ...


I have 5 lights on my router: power, ethernet, DSL, wireless, and internet. All are currently lit EXCEPT ethernet. The only thing I have plugged into my router ethernet port is the cable from it to my DTV DVR.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> That IP [on the receiver] is being generated by the receiver and not being sent by your 2Wire.
> Try resetting the network defaults and then go through the "connect now" option. This should pull the IP from the router.
> Since you have a 2Wire, I know you can go in an reserve and IP by MAC address [under advanced]. Doing this lets the receiver stay in "auto" [and always work after a reset defaults] and yet you can pick the IP for it in the router.


Did the factory default but no change when I attempted to connect again.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mike62 said:


> I moved my new AT&T 2WIRE router/modem combo unit to where my HR22 is located so I could connect via an ethernet cable. After several attempts myself and then the tech in that area we were unable to have a successful connection. She then gave me an 800 number for another advanced tech with network services I think.
> 
> My question is she said I would need to first call my router mfg. and have them walk me thru opening a couple of ports that my router may be blocking. Does this sound like a common issue?
> 
> ...


Does your AT&T router see the HR22?


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Does your AT&T router see the HR22?


I am thinking not because the ethernet light is not lit up. Although maybe it would only light up when I was actually downloading something via DOD?

How would I know if the HR22 sees it or not? Or make it see it?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mike62 said:


> I am thinking not because the ethernet light is not lit up. Although maybe it would only light up when I was actually downloading something via DOD?
> 
> How would I know if the HR22 sees it or not? Or make it see it?


There should be some kind of router software util that that can bring up on your computer.

It is good time to check to see if the router firmware is current too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> I am thinking not because the ethernet light is not lit up. Although maybe it would only light up when I was actually downloading something via DOD?
> 
> How would I know if the HR22 sees it or not? Or make it see it?


I just looked at my 2Wire and the ethernet is lit.
Could this cable be bad? Can you connect your computer to the 2Wire with the same cable?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> There should be some kind of router software util that that can bring up on your computer.
> 
> It is good time to check to see if the router firmware is current too.


I've got a 2Wire and it is "box stock", with no firmware updates. These work fairly well right out of the box.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I just looked at my 2Wire and the ethernet is lit.
> Could this cable be bad? Can you connect your computer to the 2Wire with the same cable?


I dont think so because when I was talking with DTV CSR we used this same cable to do a hardwire into my laptop to see if I could access the internet and I could so I assume the cable is good.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> I dont think so because when I was talking with DTV CSR we used this same cable to do a hardwire into my laptop to see if I could access the internet and I could so I assume the cable is good.


That sounds like it, but what would prove it a bit more would be to repeat it and check the ethernet is lit of the 2Wire.
The HR22 has two ports and sometimes they get reversed, so once you know the lit & cable work, you might try the other port of the HR22 and see if that works.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> See my comments in post #5.
> 
> The 72.xxx.xxx.xxx address is probably the address assigned by your ISP to your connection. This will also show up as the WAN address in your router's status page. The 192.168.xxx.xxx addresses are assigned by your router (via DHCP or a static setup) to devices in your local network and Network Address translation is used to allow the devices to contact the internet.
> 
> ...


I hope you can help.....DTV and ATT were useless after 1.5 hours and an endless loop of CSR's.

I checked my ethernet cable again and it connects to my laptop fine.

I tried the top and bottom ports on my DTV receiver and no acknowldegement from the 2WIRE via light. I also did factory resets.

I am still getting the IP 169.xxx.xxx.xx on DTV set up and showing NETWORK ok and no INTERNET connection (13).

ATT was no help determining if ports 80 and 8080 were open or not as asked by DTV. DTV basically said I was on my own to call GEEK squad that it was intended for plug and play.

I can get into user definded settings on my router firewall where I tell it ports, ranges, etc. basically to identify my DVR but dont know if that is necessary or what to put even.

Any more ideas?


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok. Once again on with ATT. I don't think my 2WIRE is recognizing my HR21 at all.

When I go into edit my firewall settings all the devices that access my router are listed but nothing that denotes anything about DTV.

There are a couple of unknowns, in fact it is called "unknown23L304WCS002" or there abouts and the other is "your-394Ly07" or something similar. Neither I would think DTV but I dont know what they are.

All the other devices are my laptops, wireless desktop, and wireless printer.

My DVR is functioning fine but could it be something with it as far as the DOD goes?

Anything?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mike62 said:


> Ok. Once again on with ATT. I don't think my 2WIRE is recognizing my HR21 at all.
> 
> When I go into edit my firewall settings all the devices that access my router are listed but nothing that denotes anything about DTV.
> 
> ...


The network port on the HR21 could be defective.
I looked at my 2Wire earlier today and reset defaults just to see if I'd done something and it didn't change how my receivers showed up.
I'd say at this point you either have a defective 2Wire or HR21.
Not sure you posted this or not, but when you used the same cable between your laptop and the 2Wire, was the ethernet LED lit on the 2Wire?
If so, then I'd say it's the HR21, because without the same LED lit by the HR21, you aren't going to get anything.


----------



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The network port on the HR21 could be defective.
> I looked at my 2Wire earlier today and reset defaults just to see if I'd done something and it didn't change how my receivers showed up.
> I'd say at this point you either have a defective 2Wire or HR21.
> Not sure you posted this or not, but when you used the same cable between your laptop and the 2Wire, was the ethernet LED lit on the 2Wire?
> If so, then I'd say it's the HR21, because without the same LED lit by the HR21, you aren't going to get anything.


Yes the green light on the 2WIRE lit immediately as soon as I plugged it into my laptop without doing anything. Nothing ever has lit up when plugged into the DVR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

With that info, I'd say there is a good chance that the ethernet port on your HR21 are defective.

One way to try to confirm this would be to hook up a device to the second ethernet port and see if it connects to your network/Internet. If it does, then the primary ethernet port is performing the pass-through correctly. If it doesn't, then the ethernet port on the HR21 is defective.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> With that info, I'd say there is a good chance that the ethernet port on your HR21 are defective.
> 
> One way to try to confirm this would be to hook up a device to the second ethernet port and see if it connects to your network/Internet. If it does, then the primary ethernet port is performing the pass-through correctly. If it doesn't, then the ethernet port on the *HR21* is defective.
> 
> - Merg


Did the receiver model type get changed to an HR21 in the last few posts due to a typo or something earlier?

I thought the OP listed an HR22 at the beginning?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Did the receiver model type get changed to an HR21 in the last few posts due to a typo or something earlier?
> 
> I thought the OP listed an HR22 at the beginning?


It did start out as a HR22, but except for the larger drive, they're basically twins anyway.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you tried Resetting your Modem and then the Router. I had to do this when I was getting 169.x.x.x and that cleared up my situation.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is a specific reason you can't do this with AT&T, but why not try going into advanced network setup on the HR and assigning a static IP address?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

may have missed it in the thread - but did you try the cable from the port on the back of the DVR and pluggin it into a laptop? It really sounds more like that is a fault in the cabling rather then the router or the dvr.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Billzebub said:


> I'm not sure if there is a specific reason you can't do this with AT&T, but why not try going into advanced network setup on the HR and assigning a static IP address?





wingrider01 said:


> may have missed it in the thread - but did you try the cable from the port on the back of the DVR and pluggin it into a laptop? It really sounds more like that is a fault in the cabling rather then the router or the dvr.


1) I've got AT&T and the same router with zero issues.
2) yes the cable has been used with the laptop and everything works, which is pointing to the HR2x as having a problem.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> 1) I've got AT&T and the same router with zero issues.
> 2) yes the cable has been used with the laptop and everything works, which is pointing to the HR2x as having a problem.


no offense just asking basic question, got burned on a remote location one time that the home office tech did not ask the end user if the device was plugged in or not, got stuck with a 400 service charge for it


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

I'm having a similar problem as well. Everything worked fine until a week or week and a half ago. Then my TV in the living room could no longer access On demand. My tv in the basement could access them. I did a check and my LR dtv box said it wasn't connected to the Network. 

Yesterday I went into my airport router and forwarded the ports need for the DTV network service ports. I do have one question, do I assign those ports to be opened to each box's ip address or just the router's?

I got home from work last night and turned my basement tv on. Got a message saying the LR tv was no longer connected to the network. Seems like I have to reset the LR DTV network everyday but then it disconnects later on. I have assigned ip addresses to the boxes so its not an ip address conflict. I even assigned the deca unit an ip address.

When I had directv installed in May, the installer wasn't sure about DECA. He explained to me that he was told to just install it but was never given any direction. Like I stated, it was worker fine from May until a week and half ago.


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

Still looking for a solution for no VOD on one of my two boxes. I can go online and order a movie and it will download to the receiver in question.

I seemed to have resolved my MRV problem. Forward my ports, did a refresh of services online and reset both boxes. But still no VOD on my TV upstairs.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

midd said:


> Still looking for a solution for no VOD on one of my two boxes. I can go online and order a movie and it will download to the receiver in question.
> 
> I seemed to have resolved my MRV problem. Forward my ports, did a refresh of services online and reset both boxes. But still no VOD on my TV upstairs.


When you say no VOD, exactly what what do you mean? Are you not able to access the internet? Or are the onDemand channels not showing up? or are you getting an error message of some sort when you try to download?

You can check under menu>Parental, Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Info & Test>More System Info. Scroll down to the Network section. You will be able to see the IP address assigned to the box and whether it is connecting the the internet.


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

I can't access any of the on demand channels on my television in my living room. When I try to see the list, it says channel 1000 is unavailable. When I try any of the other networks on demand channels I get the same. I am connected to the internet and my network services are up and running. My tv in my basement is fine.

I can go online and order a movie/program and tell it to download it to my LR TV and that will work. But I can't do it through my LR TV.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

midd said:


> I can't access any of the on demand channels on my television in my living room. When I try to see the list, it says channel 1000 is unavailable. When I try any of the other networks on demand channels I get the same. I am connected to the internet and my network services are up and running. My tv in my basement is fine.


You've verified that the DVR thinks its connected to the internet? You might try running the system test, just to make sure that it passes that internet test.

Do you have other DVRs that have successfully accessed on demand? If not, you might make sure that your account is st up for on demand. I think you can access that at DIRECTV online. I think it's under the "other" tab under on the account overview page.

Has the DVR been rebooted within the last 24 hours? If it loses the on demand guide data, it can take 24 hours to redownload the data.


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

well my on demand is now working. But now my mrv isn't working. My upstairs tv can see my downstairs tv but not vice versa.

I did a reset for both receivers yesterday. I may just turn off MRV


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

midd said:


> well my on demand is now working. But now my mrv isn't working. My upstairs tv can see my downstairs tv but not vice versa.
> 
> I did a reset for both receivers yesterday. I may just turn off MRV


How exactly are you bridging the DECA network to your internet?
Do you have a separate DECA for this, or are you trying to use one of the ethernet ports/jacks off a receiver?
"port forwarding" isn't needed and network services aren't either.
I have zero ports forwarded, and N/S reports <202>, yet everything [including TVApps] work fine here.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

To reinforce what VOS stated:

On my system (2 HR24 & 1 H24):

DHCP; no port forwarding; no UPnP, no network services.

MRV works; VOD works; TVApps works.​
YMMV.


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

no I have a separate Deca unit running inline of the coax cables. Nothing is plugged in the ethernet ports. I have Cat5 cable from the DECA to my switch, that is all.

Like I said before, when I first had it installed, everything work perfectly. Its been 2-3 weeks now that it has been either No VOD on one TV or no MRV on the other.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

midd said:


> no I have a separate Deca unit running inline of the coax cables. Nothing is plugged in the ethernet ports. I have Cat5 cable from the DECA to my switch, that is all.
> 
> Like I said before, when I first had it installed, everything work perfectly. Its been 2-3 weeks now that it has been either No VOD on one TV or no MRV on the other.


I assume that you have each DVR set up as the default network setup? It defaults to DHCP, which gets an IP address from your router, if connected to a router. (If it cannot connect to the router it will create an internal address.) You can double check this by going to the system setup and looking at more system info. It will show the IP address of the DVR.

If for some reason one of the DVRs had a problem talking to your router, it could have set up an internal address. This would cause it to not work with VOD, since the address wouldn't be recognized by the router. Also, MRV would be a problem if both DVRs don't have the same type of address (internal or DHCP).


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

I did assign each receiver its own address. I changed the address of the one upstairs and everything seems fine now. I noticed that the DNS was my routers address and not the OpenDNS address that I use. However I couldn't just simply change the DNS address. Each time that I tried, it would "default" back to my router's ip address. It was only when I changed the receivers address could I change the DNS address and now everything is running smoothly...so far.


----------

